# Sub needed in central Ohio



## Greensway (Nov 2, 2002)

I need a reliable subcontractor for the Gahanna area.
This will be for a route starting at 1" inch - not 2". payup 

If interested PM me, and we'll get together.


----------



## Greensway (Nov 2, 2002)

bump

Has everyone already signed up for 2" & 3"?


----------



## Greensway (Nov 2, 2002)

*Still need a subcontractor*


----------



## gt_racer50 (Dec 4, 2003)

what are you paying? How long is the route, I have my own customers that have to be done also.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

I'm up north aways, but if you get hit hard and need some help. I can send myself and some of my trucks down to help out. 

Ron


----------

